# Strand Driving Lights?



## Bravo30 (Nov 5, 2021)

Anybody have any information on this company? They're based out of Sweden and look to offer a decent product. I like the amber driving silhouette but can't find any info on them other than their promotional stuff.





__





SIBERIA NR 7" NIGHT RANGER DRIVING LIGHT LED -







www.strandseurope.com


----------



## Nicholas9876 (Nov 5, 2021)

Just make sure any auxillary lights are compliant and ok. 

I would ask for supporting documents that show they have passed photometric testing.


----------

